# callos de setas



## Learner_of_English

Ich bin online auf eine spanischsprachige Speisekarte gestoßen und möchte wissen was "callos de setas" bedeutet


----------



## Alemanita

Guten Tag.
Das würde ich auch gerne wissen.
Callos sind meines Wissens Kutteln und setas sind Pilze.
Heißt es eventuell 'callos con setas'?
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese Speisekarte zu sehen?
Danke!


----------



## Alemanita

Anscheinend gibt es keine Möglichkeit, die Speisekarte zu sehen. 
Also habe ich ein bisschen gegugelt und siehe da:
Garbanzos con setas como si fueran callos Receta de Enrique Soto
Kutteln aus Pilzen. Vegetarische Kutteln. 
Beantwortet das die Frage, Learner?


----------



## Learner_of_English




----------



## Learner_of_English

tut mir leid. bin wieder erst jetzt online.


----------



## Alemanita

Hallo Learner!

Also: ein veganes Restaurant, das einige Fleischgerichte vegetarisch/vegan anbietet. Der Hamburger ist aus roter Bete mit Hafer, das sogenannte "Filet" ist schon gleich in Anführungszeichen geschrieben und besteht aus Soja, und für mich der Höhepunkt der Euphemismen ist BISTEC = Steak !!! DER Inbegriff eines leckeren Stückes Fleisch, hier aus einem Pilz - Seitan - geformt.
Und, wie vermutet, die Kutteln werden mit Pilzen nachgeahmt.
Kutteln = saçmalık

Es freut mich, dass ich dir helfen konnte.
Schönen Abend noch!


----------

